# So I applied to the CF Reserves about 6 weeks ago



## AdamVen (2 Jul 2010)

The recruiter said I'd get a call back after 2 to 3 weeks
3 and a half weeks later I called them and asked for an update, they said they were backed up and I'd have to wait ~6 weeks
It's now been like 6 weeks and still no call back and I spoke to a couple references and none of them have been called

So here are my questions:

Any idea as to how much long it'll be? I start school in September and I think that if they take any longer to get this process going I won't be able to join this year. 
Should I call them again? Why are things so delayed? Are these delays normal? 

*If I start school in early September how long can I wait until I have to cancel my application?*

Thanks

Bleh my apologies. Apparently this is the norm.  Probably should have sifted through this forum instead of doing a google search. Bolded question is the only one that matters. Also I applied to the CFRC in Montreal if anyone reading this cares


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jul 2010)

If you're joining the Reserves, there's no need to cancel your application due to school.


----------



## AdamVen (2 Jul 2010)

Can you elaborate please?

I thought there was like 6 weeks of continuous training (which school go-ers do during summer)?


----------



## Alea (2 Jul 2010)

Good evening Adam,



> So here are my questions:
> 
> Any idea as to how much long it'll be?



No idea at all and no one on this forum can answer such a question. There has been delays in recruiting for all kind of reasons. One of them being that the CF don't hire as much now as they use to do. Another one being that recruiters are very busy.



> I start school in September and I think that if they take any longer to get this process going I won't be able to join this year.



Why would starting school in September take you away from continuing this process? By all means, if this is really what you want, keep on going with the process. It may be delayed a bit but you are young and a delay is nothing that should discourage you. 



> Should I call them again?



Being proactive can only serve you well. 
Don't call them every day but once every 2 weeks may be a good idea to keep you updated.



> Why are things so delayed? Are these delays normal?



If you find a few weeks to be too long, you may be in for disappointment. Some other members on this forum have been waiting much, much longer than a few weeks.



> *If I start school in early September how long can I wait until I have to cancel my application?*



Why would you cancel your process if enrolling is really what you want knowing that all this is just a matter of patience?



> Also I applied to the CFRC in Montreal if anyone reading this cares



The Montreal's recruiting center is also the one I applied to. Let me tell you this: THEY ARE EXTREMELY BUSY. I know for a fact that you can also walk in and go see someone instead of calling. It will allow you to ask all your questions and you will be answered. 

Good luck,
Alea


----------



## AdamVen (2 Jul 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies you guys

I thought that I'd have to cancel my application because I have to do 6 weeks of training and doing that during the school year doesn't seem possible


----------



## Alea (2 Jul 2010)

AdamVen said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the replies you guys
> 
> I thought that I'd have to cancel my application because I have to do 6 weeks of training and doing that during the school year doesn't seem possible



Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but my understanding is that the 6 weeks training for the reserve may be done over weekends.

Adam, I also suggest that you search the forum for these kind of information. You will find a lot of interesting threads.

Alea


----------



## AdamVen (2 Jul 2010)

Haha wow, really wish that that information would have been included in the cf website :s (or more likely I missed it because it's hidden away. Or not in the html version of the site)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Alea (2 Jul 2010)

AdamVen said:
			
		

> Haha wow, really wish that that information would have been included in the cf website :s
> 
> Thanks a lot



This is the kind of information you would get outloud by going to the recruiting center and speaking with a recruiter. Meanwhile, you will find a lot here also.

Alea


----------



## AdamVen (2 Jul 2010)

Ya I applied in person and didn't ask about the recruiter about that 

I assumed it had to be done in one shot, not done over months and months one weekend at a time


----------



## Alea (2 Jul 2010)

AdamVen said:
			
		

> Ya I applied in person and didn't ask about the recruiter about that
> 
> I assumed it had to be done in one shot, not done over months and months one weekend at a time



Like I mentioned earlier, I may be wrong. If this is the case, someone with the experience will correct me.

Alea


----------



## AdamVen (2 Jul 2010)

You're right. I found it on the cf site after I knew what I was looking for


----------



## NSDreamer (3 Jul 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Like I mentioned earlier, I may be wrong. If this is the case, someone with the experience will correct me.
> 
> Alea



 One of the very VERY few areas I have experience  ;D . Though now that I'm on course, I think that is changing.

 What will happen, Adam, depending on if you are enrolled as an Officer or an NCM (which I will assume, because you said school and not University/College). If you are doing training during the school year: Most units have a night of the week they "Parade" on, which means you report in and get told what to do. For example, mine is thursday nights with my Unit. 

 You will probably be coursed on weekends. For BMQ-C (PRes) You need 21 days of training, and passing of tests, to get the qualification all of which can be done on the weekend. As I am a OCdt I am unfamiliar with the run time of SQ, or your trade specific courses, but chances are you can find them somewhere on the forums using the search option!

 Good luck!

  NSDreamer


----------



## Redeye (3 Jul 2010)

Your BMQ course will likely be conducted over weekends, that's how they generally are, then you'll do your BMQ(L)/SQ course and your trade training over the summer on a full time basis.  Not sure what the current length of the courses are, but the training system is geared toward students in particular, trade courses normally run July-August, officer courses May-August because they are longer and officer candidates are normally university students.

You're being introduced to a significant concept in the CF - "hurry up and wait".



			
				AdamVen said:
			
		

> Ya I applied in person and didn't ask about the recruiter about that
> 
> I assumed it had to be done in one shot, not done over months and months one weekend at a time


----------



## AdamVen (4 Jul 2010)

> You're being introduced to a significant concept in the CF - "hurry up and wait".



Hahaha, I was hoping that the waiting would be kept to a minimum

Thanks for the answers


----------



## R.I.S.K. (4 Jul 2010)

AdamVen,

I too also applied for the Army Reserve through CFRC Montreal. Between handing in my application to swearing in, it took me 9 months. I talked to a few people in my Regiment and they said that 9 months was "really fast". Some have waited around two years to get sworn in. Also, I believe the next and final [summer 2010] BMQ for the Montreal area will start July 6th. Just to put things into perspective


----------



## AdamVen (5 Jul 2010)

Holy crap

That is a crazy wait. I wonder why the recruiter told me 2 to 3 weeks :s
And I wonder why there's been so many advertisements if there's so little demand


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

AdamVen said:
			
		

> Holy crap
> 
> That is a crazy wait. I wonder why the recruiter told me 2 to 3 weeks :s
> And I wonder why there's been so many advertisements if there's so little demand



Adam,

I don't recall you telling us which trade you've applied for in the CF. Maybe the trade you chose is opened right now and this would explain why the recruiter told you it would take 2 to 3 weeks.

Although it took 9 months for R.I.S.K., and like it was stated earlier, the duration of one's process will vary for all sorts of reasons, some members on this forum have been waiting for 2 years before having a job offer. I'll just take my example: 1 year and 7 months of waiting and my process is not complet yet... so please, be patient. That is all you can do for now... along with GOING TO SEE A RECRUITER  to have your questions answered.

Take care,
Alea


----------



## AdamVen (5 Jul 2010)

Wow Alea. What trade did you take? Pilot?

Signal operator, line technician and I think the third was resource management support clerk.

I'd be happy with basically any job I'd get . Hell, even pay doesn't matter...


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

AdamVen said:
			
		

> Wow Alea. What trade did you take? Pilot?
> 
> Signal operator, line technician and I think the third was resource management support clerk.
> 
> I'd be happy with basically any job I'd get . Hell, even pay doesn't matter...



Pilot? Me?... The only things I can fly properly are my dreams in my head  Besides, even though I would love to fly, I'm too old to start all the studies that comes along with this trade.
I applied for RMS... which is now a closed trade in the Regular.

Alea


----------



## AdamVen (5 Jul 2010)

Hahaha

Do you have any idea as to how long you'll have to wait? Or are hoping you'll get that phone call any day now?


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> She said it's a closed trade, meaning they are no longer taking applicants for that trade. So i'd assume until April 2011 when the new fiscal year begins unless it opens up before then..



Bingo   
Clever Stacked!

Alea


----------



## NSDreamer (10 Jul 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Pilot? Me?... The only things I can fly properly are my dreams in my head  Besides, even though I would love to fly, I'm too old to start all the studies that comes along with this trade.
> I applied for RMS... which is now a closed trade in the Regular.
> 
> Alea



 There's two RMS's on my BMQ course right now, I wonder when it closed off if they got in...


----------



## DjC (10 Jul 2010)

6 weeks... sounds better than what I've been waiting. I applied last September as a reservist here at CFRC Toronto, I spent about 4 months going back and forth with the recruiter from my regiment, and the recruiters at the office only to find out that no one knows when I'll get in and to just sit tight and wait. 

My mistake in all this was quitting the army a few years ago... won't happen again


----------



## ambush (13 Jul 2010)

handed mine in 4 and a half months ago in new westminster BC and have recieved no contact either


----------



## Robbie4296 (13 Jul 2010)

Stacked is giving you some really good advise Ambush, plus you should be proactive with"your" application, hundreds of applications and checking up is a good way to make sure the ball is rolling and in some cases catch some error's or further info needed, if I didn't call when I did my Referral Form might never have been found until wayyyyyy later.

And grab a coffee, sit and read the some of the threads for a bit, you might find waiting times not only vary, but they all have 1 thing in common--waiting and patience and keeping in touch with the recruiters/file manager, when I say keep in touch that doesn't mean harass either, don't call every other day.

Have a great summer and don't worry they will call at some point.

Also try to find "tips on contacting your recruiter" by Otis on this forum, fantastic info!!! if someone could post the link that would be great, not sure how to.


----------



## Alea (13 Jul 2010)

Hi,

Here is the link on "Tips on contacting your recruiter"  :nod:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88358.0.html

Alea


----------



## DjC (16 Jul 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> If you have received NO contact after handing in your application, I would try calling in and politely asking about your application.



4 months after applying I had been in contact with my recruiter at the regiment and CFRC Toronto. The thing is there is a hiring freeze now where I'm located. They canceled summer courses, stopped ones right in the middle, and only allowed parade nights (no weekend exercises either) The last time I spoke was sometime in April where I was told to stand by for a phone call at some point in the future. I'll definitely try a call in September to see if the situation has changed, but right now my orders are to hurry up and wait.


----------

